# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Fun with Toad Identification (Picture Heavy!)

## Johnny O. Farnen

Here is a series of pictures of a group of some toads I found over the last few months.

I will offer one hint: They were all found at the same location, but not at my usual "toad spot".

Toad #1





Toad #2




Toad #3 




Toad #4




Bonus Picture of Toad #2 showing the amazing yellow spots on the hind quarters. The "armpits' of this specimen are also yellow!

----------


## Tom

Looks almost exactly like my Woodhouse's toadlets

----------


## John Clare

They're all Bufo woodhousii.

----------


## Tom

Yay though i had never heard of the yellow thing, is that a real way to identify them?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> Looks almost exactly like my Woodhouse's toadlets





> They're all Bufo woodhousii.


They are in fact all B. woodhousii.




> Yay though i had never heard of the yellow thing, is that a real way to identify them?


This is the only one I have ever seen with the yellow. I wish I had better pictures of the yellow. The one I have posted just does not do it justice. There is quite a bit of variation in this species, as you can see.

Toad #3 is probably one of the most attractively patterned ones I have found yet.

----------


## John Clare

All the _Bufo woodhousii australis_ I've seen have had yellow on their thighs.

----------


## Tom

the third resembles mine,

----------

